

Apple - Supplier Responsibility - pistoriusp
http://www.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/

======
pistoriusp
Perhaps in response to the article: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/18/foxconn-
apple-crime-journal...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/18/foxconn-apple-crime-
journalist-
attack/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader)

discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1133843>

